# Hedgie grandmas are the best!



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

So my grandma met hazel last week and today she showed up with 3 snuggle sacks! She found a new child to spoil! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Hahaha! That's so sweet! How is it everyone but me can sew? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> Hahaha! That's so sweet! How is it everyone but me can sew?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't sew for my life. I can only assume grandmas magically gain the gift of sewing, though. It's part of their magic grandma powers.

I'd like to learn to sew, though. It'd be handy.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

whatisamegan said:


> I can't sew for my life. I can only assume grandmas magically gain the gift of sewing, though. It's part of their magic grandma powers.
> 
> I'd like to learn to sew, though. It'd be handy.


I think they learn it at Grandma School!  I could sew if it wasn't for the pathetic scrap metal I call a sewing machine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

